# Fish Feeder



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I have an On-Time fish feeder. It is solar so no batteries needed. I used it in my perch pond til the geese discovered it. They show up at 7am and 7pm to feed on the food then poop it out so I'm not going to use it. Paid $229 from Cabelas sell for $100. I live near Alum Creek Lake if interested.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

got any pics? , does it hold the typical 50 lb bag?

Salmonid


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Specs on the On-Time web site


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

This may be a dumb question but how could it possibly work in low light with no battery?


----------

